# LF: Silver Dollar (Red Hook, Thin Bar or Wide Bar)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for the above silver dollar. 2-3 pieces is good around 3-4 inch in size. Let me know what you have or know where I can find some.

Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, i do have red hook. Let me know when you want to come see them.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Mike, i do have red hook. Let me know when you want to come see them.


Please text me price and pics. Thanks.


----------



## PrimeHunt (Oct 1, 2015)

Petculture in Richmond has some silver dollars but its quite pricey


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

PrimeHunt said:


> Petculture in Richmond has some silver dollars but its quite pricey


Thank you. Not looking to spend too much on silver dollars. Using them as dithers since my indo tiger chases my red severums since ive added the tiger to my tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, my indo does the same..they got something against red sev's I guess lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> Mike, my indo does the same..they got something against red sev's I guess lol


I agree!!! The indo gets 90% of the tank and the Red Sevs stay on the top 10% of the tank.

I'm hoping with the addition of dithers, it will solve the problem.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I have a pair of mature Red hook silver dollar about 10 inch that i would sale both for $ 50
Please PM me if interested , Thank you . IOAN
100_9148.jpg Photo by valerian_photo | Photobucket
100_9152.jpg Photo by valerian_photo | Photobucket


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man go for the prize metynnis fasciatus


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

valerian said:


> I have a pair of mature Red hook silver dollar about 10 inch that i would sale both for $ 50
> Please PM me if interested , Thank you . IOAN
> 100_9148.jpg Photo by valerian_photo | Photobucket
> 100_9152.jpg Photo by valerian_photo | Photobucket


$50 is an incredible deal! However my tank is quite small now. 10 inches would be rather big. I won't be able to give them a good home!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Man go for the prize metynnis fasciatus


Been in touch with Mike from Fantasy. He has 3 in his collection. 5 inches. As far as I know, he's the only one in the lower mainland who brought these in. Just have to see if he will sell them lol

A supplier in the states has them for sale. 3 inch for $30 USD. I'll try to find some local, if not, I'll have to get them from the US.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm I have two wide and a thin


----------

